# Hey all from South Africa



## mikimouse (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey guys.

Id like to introduce myself as an inexperienced mouse breeder. Im starting a project with somebody to breed mice for reptile pet owners (such as ourselves) and because it is in high demand in our town, for both pet shops and friends. We are both animal lovers and have always been interested in breeding animals. This will be our first project. Stay tuned for more ha ha 

Im looking forward to getting to know all of you and learn a lot about mice.

Cheers


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you 
:welcome1


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Woohoo-welcome!! What part are you from?? I was born in Wynberg


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## mikimouse (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks all ^^ lol.
I was born in Johannesburg but moved up to White river which is close to nelspruit located in Mpumalanga


----------

